# Daylight Savings Time



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I re-subscribed to DirecTV after several year absence last November - during standard time.

I'm looking at my guide, which now goes beyond April 2nd (when daylight savings time starts), and notice that all the shows are an hour off (early) in the schedule, but will be at the correct time once the time shift occurs.

Is this normal, i.e., is this how it has happened in the past with other D* equipment, or is the R15 doing it's own thing here?

Carl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Carl, i honestly have never noticed this in the past, but i can also verify that what you are seeing is the same that i am. I thought it to be another fluke at first.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

What's this Daylight Savings Time you're talking about? You get to save daylight? Wow.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

On regular DirecTV equipment, this does not happen. Either the 2-3 AM time slot appears twice or not at all, with show lenghts adjusted.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

On my old RCA receiver I would have to adjust my memorized shows everytime the time changed. They were all set to switch to a certain channel at a certain time so I could manually record on VCR. I haven't had this problem with my Tivo... it seems to know about the time changes all on it's own. I did notice the time shift on my R15s guide data. I am just going to keep a close eye on things and see if they correct themselves when the change happens.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

SamC said:


> On regular DirecTV equipment, this does not happen. Either the 2-3 AM time slot appears twice or not at all, with show lenghts adjusted.


That's how the UTV handled it. Hope they thought this out and it works. It would suck to wait ~6 months to see if they fixed the bug (if there is one). I'm crossing my fingers on this one.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Will the times shift automatically on the R-15 for Daylight Savings or is this somthing to be addressed manually ? Are the powers that be at D* aware of this?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just noticed that my Hughes HAH-SA is doing the same thing for shows that are on from April 2nd on.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

cobaltblue said:


> Will the times shift automatically on the R-15 for Daylight Savings or is this somthing to be addressed manually ? Are the powers that be at D* aware of this?


My guess is that the times will correct automatically, but I do intend to check my guide, and my to-do list, on Sunday morning just to make sure.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to see how it works in AZ, where we don't switch.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I noticed today that my R15 has autodetected that It's in the eastern time zone, manually setting it back to Central the Guide shows the correct unchanged times. I'm guessing the 10AF update caused the time zone error.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> I noticed today that my R15 has autodetected that It's in the eastern time zone, manually setting it back to Central the Guide shows the correct unchanged times. I'm guessing the 10AF update caused the time zone error.


I'll have to check on my 3 to see what timezone they think they are in. How do you manually set it back? I thought it got it's info from the zipcode in the setup.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'll have to check on my 3 to see what timezone they think they are in. How do you manually set it back? I thought it got it's info from the zipcode in the setup.


You can set it yourself from <Settings><Setup><Display>.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just checked one of mine. Guide is still shifted an hour on/after April 2. Setup shows the correct time zone, and Daylight (DST) is set to auto(yes).

Wolfpack - you should probably check and see that yours is set to no for dst.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mine was left on MST with Daylight turned off. No problem there.

EDIT: Schedule looks fine as of April 2 also. Back in sync with PST.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> You can set it yourself from <Settings><Setup><Display>.


Thanks, I never looked for it before. Then again I've never had my D* DVR's not know what timezone I was in.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

Do we know anything more about this issue, other than "wait and see what happens?"

I'm still seeing the times off by one hour in my guide starting Sunday morning. If they don't snap into place, what would the fix be?

My machine shows the correct time zone and DST status.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Times are off on TiVo's, too... The correction should work just fine.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Just noticed this morning that times had been shifted to DST in the To Do List. It's great to see the R-15 starting to get it together. I'm hoping anyway.....


----------

